# I swear, this is the last....



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I have this crazy mate, he has only taken this of his bakkie yesterday. Sorry but I had to share.....sorry, all of a sudden my system won't allow me to manage attachments. As soon as I can I will attach the photos.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Had to use a different internet browser but got it uploaded. Like I said this is the last.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Now that you dont see every day......


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> I have this crazy mate, he has only taken this of his bakkie yesterday. Sorry but I had to share.....sorry, all of a sudden my system won't allow me to manage attachments. As soon as I can I will attach the photos.


You would drive the guys crazy from the Technical Control Board for roadtraffic and motor vehicle in Germany if you would go there and ask for approval.
Great!:darkbeer:


----------



## Laura (Feb 21, 2007)

That is so brilliant! Haha.. I'm not a rugby person (my dad says i'm supposed to support the Sharks, but I don't really support either), so I watch the rivalry with a wonderful sense of amusement.

There's a Mr Mills in town, who's very into Nature Conservation and Education, and he's got a big set of horns on the front of his bakkie, it just reminded me of that..


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Laura said:


> That is so brilliant! Haha.. I'm not a rugby person (my dad says i'm supposed to support the Sharks, but I don't really support either), so I watch the rivalry with a wonderful sense of amusement.
> 
> There's a Mr Mills in town, who's very into Nature Conservation and Education, and he's got a big set of horns on the front of his bakkie, it just reminded me of that..


I hope he does't wear a white suite and Stetson.:wink:


----------

